# BLACK SNAPPER?



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I caught some a couple of weeks ago, is anyone having any luck?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

when it gets cold kiss your mangrove sammiches goodbye till next summer :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------

